# Russ Davis Ford ..........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Sorry Hemi ........ not all of the late '60's fuel dragsters were powered by Chrysler built engines .......... quite a few sported SOHC Ford engines


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Oh, pretty! I think this one is one of my favorites that you've posted.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Turned out GREAT! Different tho to see a "rail" dragster to have other then a Mopar Hemi in it even tho the Ford 427 Camer was a "Hemi" in its own right.......

NICELY done tho! The paint turned out GREAT and the whole build looks fantastic!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice clean build - I love the red paint. Well done!


----------

